# Isolation (action)



## warsmith7752 (Sep 12, 2009)

The planet of nexus VI stands far on the northern fringe, a now deserted and avoided planet that was once more valuable than any other is now ignored by anyone with half a brain. Ancient scriptures tell tales of a historic battle that took place that decided the course of the universe forever. This is the tale of that planet and a band of warriors, this is the tale of,

*Isolation*​.

--------------------------------------------------------------
m40 d586.231

Autrach Cai' ron' en leaned against a tree stump, he had taken the warriors from the fertile but deadly south forest to the nort west where the trees did not run as thick. They had joined him one by one,

The violent one, UzrargDregsnaga,

The cunning one, sorcerer myr

The brave one ,warrior markus

The inquisitive one, magos cogsiin

The young one, scout quintis

The observant one, sniperShas'Ui'Dal'yth'Shi'ur'Kais'

The undying one,0110010 the pariah

The group were an odd bunch, although hatred ran rife between many they got along well enough to survive without to much problem. The Tau/imperial/eldar got along well enough with each other, the rest were kept in check by a desire to survive. They had roamed around the southern plains and scavenged from imperial ration packs and other food sources.

Cai' noticed myr stand and walk towards him, "are we just going to walk around the forest in circles until we escape?" asked the slanesh worshipper,

"no myr, we are headed to a clearing that is perfect to make a settelment." cai' left myr contemplating his reply, the autrach voiced a single command to the group and they began following, they did not have the energy to rebel.

The group continued for about an hour before reaching a wide clearing about 4 thunderhawks wide, the basin had a smooth rock floor from a long extinct race of xenos. Cai' turned to the group and said,

"so this is where you will be living for the foreseeable future, we will need somewhere to sleep, eat and shelter from the weather. There are no more, abandoned war camps that we can easily scavenge off, the rest have been torched. Here are your orders.

Myr: I leave you in charge while I seek out some raw materials, co-ordinate the building of the settlement, shape, size, height, it is all up to you although keep in mind that we all have to fit inside.

Uzrag dregsnaga: I need you to cut down and transport wood and stones for walls. And then under Myrs control begin constructing.

Markus Tenner: I need you to scout the surrounding area and map it out on this scroll."

Cai' took an old looking piece of parchment from his boot and handed it to Markus along with an imperial pen.

"Magos-Biologicus Cogsiin: I entrust you to gather medicinal plants and note any wildlife that live in the area, this is a delicate Eco system and we don't want to ruin it as it is what will keep us alive.

Quintis andShas'Ui'Dal'yth'Shi'ur'Kais': it is your job to find our next meal, there is a herd of large mammals to the south or you may go west where there are more animals however they are smaller.

0110010: I need you to seek out a water supply and begin work on a dam. If you complete it before return, dig a path from the river to here so we have a permanent water supply.

So you have your orders, I leave for the far northern mountains and will not be back for two days at least."

With that cai' picked up his belongings and left the assembled warriors to their jobs.

OOC: 10 xp up for grabs here depending on how much you get done, at least one person will go up a level this update.


----------



## Silbern (Dec 30, 2010)

This whole thing stunk of heretic and xeno filth.

What was more surprising was that he was going along with it. Hell, he was taking orders from the Fraking Eldar! "Emperor protects...." He whispered under his breath while his head was still covered by his helmet. He placed the scroll and pen in one of tthe pouches while slinging the hotshot las-gun. He knew who his real allies in this were though.

His helmet gazed over to the space marine in scout armour. He only nodded slightly in his direction before turning around and leaving off into the bush without hearing the Eldar finish his group of orders.

Five minutes into the bush with his rifle unslung and held in a tight grip he started to remember his surrounding. Key notes like strongest wood or stones that could be used as building material are noted on the scroll. Food sources were also noticed with what looks like wild berries and other fruit he woul cross now and again. If he was lucky they would all be poisonos so he could feed them to the others.

His own thoughts brought on a chuckle as he gathered a few sampes of fruits and berryies in his pouch. That was when movement caught his eye.

He turned on his feet like any veteran in comabt would with his aim straight and un-wavering. He was sure he thought something was watching him from behind but all he could see was more forest. He moved slowly to check it out wishing he still had his old squad to back him up in this kind of situation.

Nothing.

If something or _someone _was watching him from behind they were gone now. With that he cursed and pretended to put his guard down, inviting an attack while he mapped out the surroundings. About a half day went by before his stomach groaned and whined from hunger. 

A simple prayer and he was settled. "Emperor protects..."

When the sun hide behind the horizon however he decided not to press his luck and return to camp. Something told him he would be staying close to the other imperials tonight.


----------



## MEQinc (Dec 12, 2010)

7 subjects logged for further study. Subroutine Omicron-Psi-32-B active: Bio-form idents acquired. 
*Warning* Xeno-form in violation of UL-9. *Warning* Warp-based Xeno-form detected.

3 subjects logged for future examination. Subroutine Gamma-Xi-9 pending.

*Initial scans complete* Current location is deemed 78% effective for survival of species designate 4853-. Probable fauna and flora logged under subroutine 345s-3. *Focus auditory functions to individual designate 456S-1254e-Omicron*
"and note any wildlife that live in the area, this is a delicate Eco system and we don't want to ruin it as it is what will keep us alive." Previous vocalizations logged. ID 456S-1254e-Omicron noted to place value on environment beyond pre-programmed levels. ID 173X-849cm-Psi placed in nominal command. 54% confidence. 

*Activating voxponders* "In order to obtain required target 80% effective medical treatment dedicated facility required. To maintain <30% cross-contamination orkoid-xeno form should be eliminated from facility construction."

*Beginning advanced scans* Cross referencing with pre-logged data. Ecological map outlining. Cross file data by use. Spreadsheets collating. 

14 Plantae-class xeno-forms given edibility levels >67% identified. Cataloging.
5 Plantae-class xeno-forms given toxicity levels >34% identified. Cataloging.
2 Plantae-class xeno-forms possessing identified medical benefit >50% identified. Cataloging.
6 Animalia-class xeno-forms given edibility levels >70% identified. Cataloging.
2 Animalia-class xeno-forms given Threat index >53% identified. Cataloging.
0 Animalia-class xeno-forms given Threat index >85% identified.
0 Sentient-class xeno-forms identified. 
2 Unidentified. Cataloging. Subroutine 987D-Kappa-8679mk-776 activated.

*Advanced scans complete*

Generate and activate new subroutine: designate 399587s-18983058nj-55. Begin collection of medically relevant xeno-forms. Begin assessment of available medical supplies. *Praise the Omnissiah*

Time log noted: 205.45.92 minutes passed since arrival at site.


----------



## Farseer Ulthris (Sep 6, 2008)

Ui'Shi'ur did as he was told, though preferring to told what to do by at least a Shas'Vre or Shas'El. He would do what it takes to survive and merely nodded at the El'dar. The Fire Warrior immediately set of to the the south, the bigger the prey, the more you will feed, Ui'Shi'ur ran for 4 hours and stumbled across a heard of reptilian creatures. They reminded him of the Krootox and in an awkward way, the battle of Sha'draig, Ui'Shi'ur observed them and learned they were herbivores and took aim with his pulse rifle and pulled the trigger. The blue plasma flash seered through the air and immediately put down the creature. A second shot caught the head of another one. The Shas'Ui smiled to himself, 2 worthy kills in two shots if only Shas'o'Vor'kia was here. Approaching one of the creatures, he realised it was still alive, so he pulled out his bonded knife and cut the poor creature's throat. Ui'Shi'ur roped the corpses together and pulled them back to camp.


----------



## hippypancake (Jul 14, 2010)

011010 walked with the rest of the group through the woods, and with every step he kept updates on each lifeform he was with.

*Lifeform: a36, Name: "Myr", Race: Human, Sub-species: Space Marine, Additional Notes: Mutated, Worshipper of Chaos God Slaanesh
*Lifeform: b36, Name: "Quintis", Race: Human, Sub-species: Space Marine,
*Lifeform: b16, Name: "Quintis", Race: Human
*Lifeform: c42, Name: "Shas'Ui'Dal'yth'Shi'ur'Kais'", Race: Tau, Caste: Fire (Warrior)
*Lifeform: c54, Name: "Uzrarg Dregsnaga", Race: Ork, Clan: Evil "Sunz"
*Lifeform: c68, Name: "Cai' ron' en", Race: Eldar, Rank: Autarch
*Lifeform: ---, Name: "Cogsiin", Race: Hum-...Mach-...
*...
*processing again
*Lifeform: b26, Name: "Cogsiin", Race: Human, Sub-species: Unknown, Additional Notes: Machine

011010 kept an eye on Cogsiin, out of the entire group, b26 was the only lifeform that...wasn't completely organic. 011010 had heard the Magos speak in a very base binary code that it could understand, and he was almost all machine. 011010 was pulled out of his calculations when the lifeform designated c68 spoke to it.

_"I need you to seek out a water supply and begin work on a dam. If you complete it before return, dig a path from the river to here so we have a permanent water supply."_ he said, 011010 gave a slow nod before slowly moving off to find a source.

It looked across the area in an attempt to find a source and detected a slight trace off in the distance, and 011010 started towards it. When it finally got to the water it found that the source was a small, swift moving, river in the forest slightly north of the group's designated site. 011010 took it's warscythe from it's back and powered it on. With one clean slice it felled a tree of equal height to the width of the river, and after short work with it's warscyth 011010 was able to strip the tree of it's branches and with the strength of a machine, it slowly moved the tree over to the river, and with a quick exertion laid it down to begin the dam...


----------



## Marshal Ragnar (Sep 5, 2010)

Quintis hated this. How had he come to be taking orders from an Eldar? A XENO!! He should just take as many as the aliens with him as possible, but then he remembered his mission here on this planet. The one that got his squad killed. He had to survive and get the information that he had beck to the Chapter. 

Quintis found himself standing at the edge of a field listening to the Eldar Autarch give orders to the rest of the group. And what a motley group it was. There was a Traitor Marine, a necron, an ork, two Tau, an Imprerial Trooper, and a weird looking doctor. Out of the whole group, Quintis only felt like he could count on the Trooper to stand by him when the time came to purge the planet, but that time was not now. 

Quintis made brief eye contact with Markus as he started to take off to map the area, and nodded back to him. Then the Autarch told him and the Tau warrior to go find food. The Tau warrior took off to the south at a steady jog, but Quintis decided to head west for he had seen tracks of a herd of large animals. After quietly moving through the woods for a couple hrs Quintis came across a large field with several medium sized animals that had medium length black hair and a large head. He quietly studied the animals for several minutes and then slowly raised his rifle to his shoulder and scoped in on the animal farthest top the left of the herd. Just as he was about to shoot, he saw movement in the bushes and zoomed in to see what the movement was. What he saw made Quintis smile, for he was not the only one hunting. Sitting in the center of his scope was a large cat-like creature with sex legs and a large mouth full of teeth about to pounce on the herd in the field. Quintis quickly shot the cat-like creature in the head and swung around and shot the animal in the field that he was originally aiming for right behind its front legs. 

He then quietly moved several meters and waited an hr to see if anyone or anything had witnessed his killings, besides the rest of the heard that had run off. After being satisfied that he was alone, Quintis went to claim his prizes. He quickly skinned and quartered the 'deer' and wrapped the meat in the skin and tossed it over his shoulder. He also tossed the 'cat' over his shoulder and headed back to camp to make his report.


----------



## Anfo (Jul 17, 2009)

Myr listened to his "orders". What had happened that he was now taking orders from an Eldar? How pathetic of himself. And as if that wasn't the worst of things, there was no one here Myr could even begin to call an aquaintinnce. Hell, there was even a Necron...

Things were looking grim for Myr, if he could Myr would kill all of these fools and be on his way, but that put him right back where he had started. Myr, almost needed these other...beings.

Everyone had their orders and the ork Uzrarg walked up to him ready to be given orders.

"Uzrarg, do you like to be given orders?" Myr asked.

"No, not really.."

"Well niether do I, but I was given orders to give you orders, so I'm sorry."

The ork looked at him confused, Slaanesh for the beasts feeble mind.

"I need you to gather wood and a lot of it, keep getting wood until I tell you that there is enough. Once done with that...I'll only give you one assignment at a time."


----------



## Samu3 (Sep 19, 2010)

Bullet’s rippled through the dense green foliage of the Jungle sending many of its occupants in a panicked frenzy. Each round was accompanied by a Thunderous crack as the shooter’s weapon’s discharged once more, one after the other. After what seemed like an eternity for many of the native creatures, the shooting subsided just as quickly as it had begun. 

_“Stoopid bugeyez!” _Declared Uzarg Dregsnaga _“ Git owt o mi tree’s!”_

Holstering his huge revolver like pistol’s Uzarg proceeded to throttle the nearest tree with his bare hands, sending the unfortunate monkey like creature plummeting back down to Earth. Seeing the strange misfortune that he had brought about upon the native creature Uzarg roared with laughter. 

_“Ha, Ha, Ha,! Nows datz more lioke it!” _He bellowed

Wrenching his huge two handed chainsaw from his back, Uzarg hacked his way through the tree in delight. 

_“Dis iz gonna be fun”_


----------



## warsmith7752 (Sep 12, 2009)

Cai' rounded the hill to see yet more trees sprouting from the ground. Strange monkey like creatures swung from the trees and pestered the eldar with constant attacks. Much to the Autrachs displeasure one went to far and treated the eldar then tried to gnaw his helm off, that was soon sorted with his spear. Luckily that also scared off the other monkeys aswell.

He kept walking for about an hour before reaching a large sprawling lake, his (now desceased) rangers had told him of the taus exploits in the river and he hoped he would get one last batch of supplies. There was a small and almost undetectable tunnel going under the water, it stank of death and even before Cai' reached the entrance he knew there were corpses in the room. Two of the monkey like things were busy gnawing at the dead fire warrior.

As he preceded down the corridor a small Light began to shine, it seemed there was still power in the minibase. The autrach drew ever closer and began to hear the sound of someone welding metallic substances together. It stopped suddenly, Cai' kept moving. He rounded the corner to see a tauish engineer holding a rifle at him, he heard the trigger click. In the split second that it took for the plasma energy to travel through the barrel the autrach drew his shield and held it up to defend.

The shot thudded into the shield with a *hiss*. Cai' could hear the rifle being dropped. "I thought you were some kind of rampaging predator."

"understandable, although I assure you I am not."

"where have you come from? If your searching for food you aren't in luck, I finished the last of it about a week ago."

"I see, I have assembled a group of survivors and we are constructing a settlement to stay in until we find a way off this planet."

"any Tau among you?"

"yes one fire warrior."

"I would like to meet him if it's possible."

"of course, pack up your things and we shall head back immidietly."

Cai' looked around the room for anything useful to use while the engineer packed his things into satchels. There was a small surveillance system bundled in the corner, some Tau and ork corpses.

Cai' picked up what the Orks would have called an "uge choppa" and some ammo packs from the Tau weaponry along with the surveillance Equptment.

The Tau gave him a quizzical look when he saw the orkish axe, to this Cai replied,

"there is an ork in our group and his only weapon is a chain axe that requires fuel, fuel we don't have any of."

The Tau nodded and shouldered a rucksack, the pair left the room together, the tau led cai' on a different route from the one he came in. They came out into a small hangar, a completely ruined hammerhead and a less broken pirahnah were put up on stands. Dead imperial gaurdsmen Orks and Tau littered the floor. Cai' snatched up some cigarettes from an imperial gaursman and an ork slugga before asking the engineer why they were here. He explained that although the guns were ruined and the thrusters were about to fall off, the piranhas power core still had plenty of charge and that it was stable enough for the home journey.

--------------------------------------------------------------
The pirahnah failed only a kilometre away from the basin and mad the journey a lot shorter. The duo walked the remainder if the journey, they emerged into the clearing to the smell of roast meat. The two snipers had been successful in their hunt and quintis had set up a spit that had been lighted by Tennars lasgun. The base shape had been set out and cogsiin was busy writing his findings on the back of some paper. The necron was stood in the corner not really doing anything, what would it do?

The group didn't notice them until the eldar dumped his gear very heavily in the ground. The engineer went to speak to the other Tau, urzarg looked at the uge choppa and slugga and then scratched his head. Cai' threw the packet of cigarettes at Markus then picked up the orkish weapons and made his way over to Drenga.

"your chainaxe needs fuel to run but this can be swine around to your hearts content without being rendered unusable and the slugga is just for emergencies."

Cai' smiled and waited for the Orks reply,

After speaking with urzarg Cai' turned to the whole group to say the following,

"during my travels I have come to realise there are more than just herbivores on the planet, there are some who would love a free meal from some of us. So until our new aquentince gets the surveillance system up and running we will be taking watches.0110010 your up first."
--------------------------------------------------------------

Urzarg Drenga: you finish your job under Myrs command then laze about I'm camp. Are you bored that you don't have anyone to boss around? Or are you enjoying the relative freedom? When Cai' Ron' arrives he gives you new weapons to use for cutting and other things conventional. You are then left alone for the rest of the night while others sleep or muck about. When you wake up/get back from the midnight galavanting the group is called in by Myr. He commands you to go around the area near camp and dispense of any of the money like creatures stupid enough to stray close.

Myr: how did you get on with commanding an ork? Even if he was...... difficult you managed to get the foundations ready for the rest of the structure. When Cai' gets back he pulls you to one side and says,

"I am going to be away for near a fortnight, I expect that you finish this by the time I arrive. Urzarg could do with something to fight (as is orkish way) so you could command him to clear any predatory animals nearby. SimilarlyShas’vre Vior’la Fio’Shas could be working on getting the pirahnahs power core out and starting on some cameras. And of course you will need food and drink and you can continue on the settlement."

Whats your reply? This means that you are left with total command. How do you use it? You think you had better do what Cai' has told you. Gather the group and issue your commands, after that do what you please.

(OOC: I need you to post first to issue your orders so the others know what to do.)

Markus Tennar: how did you get on sketching a map? Were there any points if interest? Or was it just a plain ammount of trees. After you get back the snipers arrive with a decent catch, you go to the mangled pile of wood that urzarg gathered and picked up some firewood, you start the fire and cook the meat on a spit. How does it taste? Nice? Ghastly? How was your part of the watch? In the morning Myr gathers you into a group and issues his orders, do you wander where Cai' was or do you not notice it?

Magos biolocus cogsiin: as you gather samples of local wildlife you notice a distinct mammal like population and that there are little or no poisonous plants. You return to the camp to find Markus cooking a large mammal on a spit, you should probably tell the snipers what they can and cannot hunt. Myr gathers you into a group and issues his orders.

Quintis: your hunt was successful, you and shi' ur' both get two or three large mammals and Markus cooks it for the group. After The necron it is your turn to take watch, Cai' joins you for a while, you should probably take this chance to ask him any questions you wish to ask as he will be gone for a while. In the morning myr gathers you all and gives out your orders.

Shas'Ui'Dal'yth'Shi'ur'Kais': you finish your hunting, you get a fairly decent cath, both you and quintis come back with enough to feed the group for 1 or 2 days. When you get back Markus begins cooking the catch, it is during this time that Cai' arrives back at camp. He is accompanied by another Tau, he comes over to greet you and ask about you experiences of the planet. In the morning myr gathers you in and issues his orders.

0110010: how did you get on with the dam, you have found a suitable water source but how far you got is up to you. When you get back it is still early and only urzarg and myr are in the clearing. You are unsure what to do and myr doesn't give any orders so you hang around camp until you remember that the biologicals needed food to survive and fire to cook the food. Even though it is against your nature you it up some fire wood. Cai arrives back with another survivor that has an affinity for machines, he may be the only sane contact you have for many many years. You are given the first watch, nothing special happens and after about four hours quintis comes to relive you of your position. In the morning myr gathers the group and issues his orders.

Shas’vre Vior’la Fio’Shas: you many describe your encounter with the autrach and your journey back but it is not compulsory. When you get back you meet your fellow Tau and have a conversation with him. In the morning Cai' seeks you out and hands you a device and says,

"Although I am giving myr command he is still a chaos slave, vox me if anything...... Suspicious happens." he then disappears into the trees without a sound. Myr then gathers the group and issues orders. he tells you to work on removing the pirahnahs power core and setting up surveillance around the basin.

(OOC: see the recruitment thread for xp earnings, Anfo you will have to post first in order for everyone to know their orders.)


----------



## Anfo (Jul 17, 2009)

Cai' ron' en entered the camp and spoke to everyone before leaving for the night. As he left a small creature pulled itself silently out of the warp at Myr's feet. The familiar climbed up Myr's leg and chest, coming to rest on his shoulder. 

'Follow him, tel me everything he does' Myr said as the creature jumped down without a sound and chased after the Eldar unseen.



The following morning Myr looked at his group. By the warp were they a weird group. Myr looked around the clearing, they would need the buildings built soon. While Myr didn't like it, he would have to do work. For now though, Myr need to get some people on his side.

'We have a lot of work ahead of us, and with Cai' ron' en running around the forest forcing us to do all the work, we must work one man down. 

Now for your orders. We must create shelter. It will be best if we each have our own living space. Yet I cannot have everyone build their 'houses' at the same time. Some of you require clean food and water to survive. And there are other things that must be built.'

"Urzarg, clear the surrounding forest of everything living. Enjoy the fun while you can. If you finish come here and begin building."

"Markus, with your new knowledge of what is good and bad to eat, you shall be getting the food. Be sure to bring enough for everyone but not so much that the excess attracts predators."

"Magos, being an engineer I require to stay at camp and assist in the building of buildings."

"Quintis, You will stay here and help in building."

"Shas’vre Vior’la Fio’Shas you will be getting the power core out of the Tau ship and set up the surveillance system."

"Shas'Ui'Dal'yth'Shi'ur'Kais, Help out Shas’vre with the power core and camera's. You may not be an engineer, but you know more about Tau technology than the rest of us."

"0110010, continue to work with the water. when you have brought it into the camp, cover the 'river' that brings it in. We don't need anything getting in that."

Those that need to leave do, and the few that were to stay at camp walked up to Myr needing orders. Despite being in a place of power, Myr didn't like it now. He normally had another commander deal with all this crap. Then when everything was in order Myr would...gain control.

"We have enough wood for a small building for each...person. I'm allowing you to build your own building to fit your needs. Magos, you have the honor of helping people create building that won't simply fall."

The two moved over tho the wood and pulled out pieces, they carried them to where they would build. Myr walked to a corner of the camp and surveyed his 'plot'. Myr sighed, He had to work. Myr reached into his bag and pulled out a gem. Inside it looked as if something white and wispy moved. Smiling Myr bit down on the soulstone, swallowing the shards. He could feel the Eldar's soul being released. Myr smiled and with his new found vigor and strength, he began to dig a deep square. Myr didn't really want a 'house' instead he would just cover the large ditch with wood.


----------



## MEQinc (Dec 12, 2010)

Additional subject logged for study. 

ID 173X-849cm-Psi noted to have poor understanding of this units primary functions. Such is the fate of all who turn from the Light of Illumination. 

Full locational overlay assembled. Optimal location selected. *Activating vox-ponders* "This location is deemed optimal for sight of medical facility. Claimed in the name of the Omnissiah." 

Cogsiin traces out a quick rectangle on the ground with his hand. 

*Releasing manipulator arms* Functionality check. 100% cleared. Program 13-Xi-0 activated. Preparations for soil excavation completed. 

Cogsiin's manipulator arms pop lose from his back with a hiss of steam. They whine briefly though a series of checks before forming together in a shovel-like setup. He begins to clear soil from the designated area. 

*Activating vox-ponders* "This facility will require 8 six-foot, 10 five-foot and 8 two-foot lengths of local flora. This unit will require assistance to assemble required materials."

"Additional notes. Local reptilian-form xenos given edibility level <50%. Deemed unsuitable for mass consumption. Recommendation: focus foraging activities on local fauna designate Chi-1435-mu09"

Excavation now completed.
Time log noted: 34.23.45 minutes passed since excavation initiated.


----------



## Samu3 (Sep 19, 2010)

The strange assortment of sentient creatures gathered within a small clearing carved out from the Jungle. Some built structures, some gathered around a burning fire; drawn by the compelling aroma of a smoked meal. Uzarg Dregsnaga was hunched under the shade of a large tree, allowing the sturdy trunk to take his weight. So use to having a cohort fill in all of his usual duties he had not given thought to constructing a proper shelter until the other’s had meantioned beginning their own. Uzarg had decided against it for the time being, building things was a boring as sitting under this tree as far as he was could care to be concerned. 

Suddenly an idea came to mind and clenching his enormous chain axe in two hands’ he heaved himself up before approaching the other’s in his group. Spotting the Magos and recognizing him as the human equivalent of his own species “Mech Boy’s”, Uzarg swiveled towards him and revved his Chain axe. 

_“Uumie!” _He bellowed _“Ya da one deyz calls da Mech Boy? Wull da bedda git ter wurk on meeb slag before Iz ab ta stomp ya good!”*_

Revving his Chain axe once more Uzarg stormed off back towards the tree to take his seat, eyeing the Magos to make sure that he began his work. Moments after his display the Eldar returned from his venture to cluck down some item’s at Uzarg’s feet. One was a large axe, crude in nature like the ones of Uzarg’s species, and a slugga. 

“Your Chain axe needs fuel but this can be swung around to your heart’s content without without being rendered unusable and the slugga is just for emergencies.”

Said the Eldar, examining the first item Uzarg snorted in disgust.

_“Dat big choppa dusent makz dim load nois’s lioke meeb autow-matek choppa”._

Turning his attention to the second item however Uzarg smirked with glee.

_“But’z meeb kan neva ab ta much dakka”_

He declared as he snagged up the pistol and holstered it within a spare belt in between his other two. Still smiling, the Eldar turned to the other’s in the group to speak out load.

“During my travels I have come to realize that there are more than just herbivores on the planet. There are some who would love a free meal from some of us, so until our new acquaintance gets the surveillance system up and running we will be taking watch’s.”

Afterwards he took the Chaos Sorcerer aside and swapped a few words before disappearing into the Jungle once more. 
-----
The following morning Uzarg awoke to check the progress that the Magos had made on his shelter, but before he had time to search for the strange mechanical human he was called into a huddle and given instructions by Myr.

“Clear the surrounding forest of everything living, enjoy the fun while you can. If you finish come here and begin building.”

Without responding to Myr, Uzarg immediately proceeded to wrench his Chain axe from his back and run screaming into the foliage.

_“Waaaaggghhhh!”_

(OOC) * "Human - You the one they call the Mech Boy? Well you better get to work on my Shelter/ Settlement before I have to stomp you good."


----------



## G0arr (Sep 20, 2010)

*Shas’vre Vior’la Fio’Shas*

Fio’Shas stepped from the woods into the clearing to see the group before him. There was a be’gel, two gue’la, a mont’au’gue’la, a fio’tak’gue’la, and the final was a shas’ui by the insignia on his shoulder. This gave him some hope. None of these knew of the Tau’va besides the two Tau, and without that knowledge how could they hope to survive?

Fio’Shas approached the other Tau quickly. “Tau’fann,” he bowed in greeting, “It is good to see another Tau. I am Shas’vre Vior’la Fio’Shas.” Fio’Shas waited for the other tau to reply. “How have you been faring with this,” he glanced to the others, “M’mesme’monat?”

Most of the rest of the day was spent utilizing one of the two drones to map the immediate clearing. Fio’Shas spent time drawing out a small map, and then designing a building for him to work from. By the look of things it would need to be made of local wood. Not undoable, but he would need some additional items from the piranha. If he was lucky he might even be able to return to the base. When Fio’Shas finally found a place to sleep both of his drones floated close by prepared to defend their master.

In the morning Fio’Shas spent his time preparing several clips, and maintaining his rifle. The thought of being commanded by the eldar didn’t make him happy. Then everyone was called together. It appeared that the mont’au’gue’la was being left in charge. The displeasure didn’t appear on his face though it ran deep in his mind. What did these kna’la know of working together? Until the last day he would have tried to kill these things. As each of the others broke away to their tasks the elder approached. _"Although I am giving myr command he is still a chaos slave, vox me if anything...... Suspicious happens."_ Fio’Shas nodded. Before leaving the camp the engineer gathered what he could from what the others left behind. Most of it was little more than scrap, and broken objects.

“Do you trust this kau’ui,” Fio’Shas asked when they arrived at the piranha. A construction drone moved over the hull, and began to deploy tools as Fio’Shas began to send orders to it. Chunks of armor over the thrusters were removed. Fio’Shas began work as the dron removed additional plates. It became quickly apparent that the engineer was not pulling the power core, but working on the thruster array. “If this works,” he said replacing a small assembly, “we should have several raik’ors of power. So we will have to work fast.” 
It took almost an hour of work before Fio’Shas moved back from his work. “If I had access to the stricken hammerhead I might be able to make a more permanent repair.” As he moved to the rear of the craft he signaled to the fire warrior. “We need to be in place.” They stood on either side of the craft as Fio’Shas finally activated the engines. The craft slowly lifted several inches from the ground. “PUSH,” Fio’Shas yelled.

The pair managed to push the craft into the clearing before Fio’Shas disengaged the engines. It landed with a loud thump. Then came the long work of converting it into a power relay. As he began to dismantle the outer armor the engineer turned to the fire warrior. “We will need some building materials, refitting this will do nothing if it is not protected.”

The surveillance system contained several sensors tied to a single monitoring station. As he connected the power system one of the drones gained altitude again. It was a rather simple ordeal to load a quick map into the sensor system. Now came the process of setting up the sensors, but the first would need to be an omni-directional motion sensor located at the station itself. 

By the time mid afternoon came the tau was ready to begin construction on a building. Fio’Shas turned to the materials and looked back at the area he had chosen. The sensor net would give good coverage for now. He knew the sensors could be far better placed to increase efficiency, but for now a building was more important than reducing triple overlapping. The construction drone zipped into place. Good, now to check the plans again and begin. By night he should have the ground prepared and stakes in place. In two or three more days the structure should be finished. As the first stake was taking form Fio’Shas glanced around. He wondered if there was a battleground nearby that he could scavenge from. By the appearance of others buildings there might need to be a reinforced above ground unit here.


----------



## Silbern (Dec 30, 2010)

Markus was, at the best of his description, uncomfortable. Having xenos and a heretic around did nothing to calm that mood too. He just did as he was told however and pulled his large combat knife from his sheath. With the fire already roaring to life and keeping who ever wanted warm, he knew the next thing was food. He dissected whatever the hunters caught and examined the insides. He compared it to wildlife back on his homeplanet. No they didn't look even close to similar but on the inside it was a tad different.

What looked like meat he cut out but didn't remove from it's spot. All organs were kept exactly where they were. Unless he had a test subject that would like to eat a bit...

He turned to were the ork was siting but decided against it. If he was going to exact the Emperor's will against these _things_ then he was going to do it with the scout. Twice the fire power.

With what ever he collected as 'Ediable' he hung in skinned fur over a close by branch so no creatures could get to it. The monkeys how ever would be a bit of a problem. They could build a cellar and keep it below ground but that sound like he was planning on staying here for a long time. He gripped his knife tightly at the idea.

After hanging up what wasn't about to be cooked he staked up a fire pit again with more fresh and dead logs thanks to the green skin. He needed it to be really hot to get the meat cooking. He stuck two long sticks into the ground that had something like a 'Y' at the end to place another stick across the fire.

He stepped back with a grin, happy with his work. He began stabbing a large chunk of meat onto the stick one by one until everyone had a slab on the stick.

What came next for a good chunk of time was slowly spinning the damn thing. He let a sly smile go as he quickly checked his surroundings. No one was looking at him as he produced a little steal shaker that had a small 'S' stenciled on it. A few taps and the sparkly minerals fell on Markus's slab of meat before closing the pouch and the salt shaker with it.

"Chow time you Skakkers!"


----------



## hippypancake (Jul 14, 2010)

011010 walked back to the damn after getting his command from the Chaos Worshiper, and looked down at the work so far. It had blocked off about half of the river and decided to work on the stream first before completely blocking off the river. 011010 powered back on his Warscythe and with the gauss blaster started making a deep and wide groove back to the camp.

After about several hours it finally made it's way back to the camp with the stream, and when he reached about 100 yards from the camp it began to work on a reservoir for the water to keep in. After a long period of time it finally completed the reservoir and returned to the source, and after a coupe more trees it finally blocked off the river which was diverted into the stream and down into the reservoir which began to fill. When 011010 completed this it travelled back to camp to find Myr, and as it saw him it came up to him for further instructions.

*Switch language 153 Gothic

"Order?" it said using a speaker where it's mouth shoud have been to project an automated voice.

""0110010, cover the 'river' that brings it in. We don't need anything getting in that." Myr said simply, and 011010 nodded slightly and headed back out to the forest where it got to the work of chopping down more trees and slicing it into planks to be placed over the stream. After it finished, it grabbed up the planks and started placing them over the stream


----------



## Marshal Ragnar (Sep 5, 2010)

After Quintas got back from his hunt he handed the snimals over to Marcus to clean and cook, and then pulled up a stump and sat next to the fire with him and started cleaning his rifle. As he was pulling his sniper rifle apart and throughly cleaning it he whispered to Marcus, "Hey gaurd, Im Scout Quintas of the Angels of Retribution space marine chapter. Whats your name? It might be better if we stick together with all of these xeno bastards around. We should also share a shelter and keep watch as the other sleeps. What do you say?" (MARCUS" ANSWER TO BE INSERTED)


After they had eaten the Eldar Exarch returned with another fracken alien!! Quintas just shook his head and continued going through his gear and taking inventory of what he had. A little bit latter the Exarch announced to the group that he was leaving for a while but was leaving the Chaos traitor in charge. _Like hell im ganna listen to him_, Quintas thought. He was given the duty of second watch after the Necron. While Quintas was waiting for his turn to start watch he laid down and closed his eyes but did not sleep, fo he had already gotten the implants that allowed his brain to rest parts at a time. When his turn came he went and releived the necron. Shortly later the Exarch came over to talk to him. 

Quintas asked, "So, you Eldar claim to be smart and reasonable but your leaving a Chaos worshiper in charge? No wonder you guys are going extinct."

The next morning he started on a shelter by squaring out a rectangle on the edge of the clearing. He then went and gatherd trees that he cut down with the chain sword that was his former sgts. He quickly had a sturdy frame up that he was ganna palnk together with more wood and tie together with local vines.


----------



## warsmith7752 (Sep 12, 2009)

Cai' clambered up the hill towards the old structure, on his travels he had noted that there were many ancient stone structures depicting the image of a valiant hero casting down the servants of the dark god. He had gone in search of more evidence and structures in the hope of unravelling the secrets of the planet.

--------------------------------------------------------------

Back at camp things were starting to move in a good direction. The members of the group had decided to have their own huts/shed type house instead of one big communal hall that hey were to share. It was understandable why, but cai' had always believed that even the orks were reasonable enough to make peace with I'd you went about it the right way. With the camp doing fine, it would have probably been a good idea to make some sort of urinal building and a building to store and cook meat from.

All(in short, see further down for your own specific info): as you relax after a days work around a fire, Myr brings up the topic of what you should all do for the next couple of days, feel free to post more than once as this is a discussion with the other players but ultimate descision is left to Myr. As you speak you begin to hear to feel reverberations in the ground. It does not seem like an earthquake as it is methodical instead of a single deep rumble. A member of the group is dispatched to find out what is making the noise.

Myr: it's your descision on who goes to locate the source of the reverberations, once you have decided pm me and I will pm the person the extra information required for their post. You should also make plans for the next couple of days with the rest of the group. You need somewhere to store food and cook it, some of the group might wish to shower (or hope the ork takes one) so a bath house might be an idea with the damn the necron has built. Have you got any ideas for anything needing built? Or perhaps you wish to send a scouting party to scavenge for supplies?

Berserkers: after finishing your days work you have a bite to eat. While you are eating one of you goes over to the other (I will leave the descision to you) and asks if you want a duel to keep up your skill level and also for a by of fun. Do you accept or decline? (this is a two post update for you, one for the duel, one for the discussion) after your duel you gather with the rest of the group around a fire and discuss what you wish of do for the next couple of days.Have you got any ideas for anything needing built? Some target dummies or a makeshift forge and blacksmith for weapons wouldn't be to hard to build......

EngineersG0arr) your progress on the piranha is good but you need more wiring for a camera system. It might be an idea to ask Myr for a scouting trip to find some metal ore. The planet has plenty open veins of pure metal as well as metal in it's ore state. After that your fellow tau asks you if you have any spare ammo, you have some ammo that you took from the tau base and you give him a round. After that you all gather around the fire and discuss your ideas for the next few days, if you wish to mount an expedition party now is a time to ask. Another thing you could write about are your first impressions on the group.

(Meqinc) as you head back to camp you notice a plant that you have never seen before, you pick it and analyse it. The small green plant has jet black petals and two leaves with an orange tinge. While you are analysing it all of a sudden the petals begin to decompose at an alarming rate. They go so fast that after three seconds the entire plant mass has disappeared. In it's place a single lump of the element known as vraccasium. Its properties are very useful. It is harder than adamantium, lighter than tin and almost impervious to heat. A plasma generator is required to get it red hot, let alone in liquid form. The mehanus searched for more of the element but it was simply to rare for mass production so they made 2 suits and sent them to honoured chapters that survive to this day. What are your thoughts on this? If some of the stuff is on the planet it could be an immense asset to the group, or if you wish to better you own race you could keep it to yourself and report back to your superiors once you get off the planet. You arrive back to the group standing around the fire discussing plans for future activities. Is there anything you wish to add, you had thoughts on a medical facility earlier, now is the time to speak up if you wish. Another thing to remember, Urzarg thinks your building his shelter. Are you going to comply?

Markus: After being labeled as the groups chef you sat down and dissected the beast. The rest of the group seemed to enjoy the food, or they are just really good actors. Asides from that, are you comfortable with doing all the cooking? It is probably one of the easiest jobs in the group but still important. While you cooked the meat the scout offered to share a shelter and band together, you have similar feelings of uncomfort with the scout but do you really think that the rest of the group would turn on you like that? After that the group gathers to discuss your plan of action for the next few days. Do you have any ideas for anything to be done or built?

Snipersquintis) although you are a young astares your hatred burns like those ten times your age. Your obvious discomfort is a barrier between your and survival. No matter how strong you may think you are, there is no point being that can survive by itself on this planet. Although you don't know this yet, so your thoughts are filled with doubt and worry. Your progress was good on your shelter, it is the furthest along by a long distance. Are you proud or do you find it trivial? Whatever the case the others ignore your achievement as if it's no more important than learning how to hold a spoon. As you sit by the fire an idea pops into your head to keep your aim in practice, you cold challenge the tau sniper to a duel and see who is the better shot (e.g see who can hit closest to bullseye from 300 yds) In the evening the group gather round the fire to discuss your plan for the next couple of days. Do you want to mount an expedition? Any ideas for things needing built? Now is the time to speak up as there will not be many chances for this kind of thing.

(farseer ulthris) as you help your fellow tau out you begin to relax, a welcome face is a brilliant thing for you. Anyway, do you like the other tau? Even though he is one of your kind he could still be annoying. Although it is unlikely that anyone could be more annoying than the ork.......... On your way back from the pirahnah you get an idea on how to keep you aim in good practice, you could challenge the tau sniper to a duel and see who is the better shot (e.g see who can hit closest to bullseye from 300 yrds) when you do arrive the group is already assembled and discussing plans for the next few days, do you have any ideas for things needing built or anything you wish to collect, maybe a foraging trip or a hunting trip?

(OOC: right, time for you lot to put some shape on the rp, anything you say here will go into the storyline of the rp. If you say you want some kind of forge this section of your rp will be revolving around that. It's very much a project that YOU influence, so make sure that you are certain on what you want before submitting your post.)


----------

